# BFN but now spotting



## diannaK (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi there ladies yep it was a BFN 2 weeks ago today was official test date fri 15th to be exact. I had been bleeding very heavily since the 11th so it was expected. Anyway the last 2 days I've had really bad cramps in the groin area like AF pain  and spotting brown blood. I am confused as I would have said pain CD day 18 ( according to bleeding) would probably be ovulation but I am pretty sure that hasn't happened. I only finished bleeding  about a week and half ago and when I have Ov pain it is higher up on my right side. ( I only have the one ovary. Has anyone else experienced similar feel like I'm going .
Any ideas ladies.

DiannaK


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Some people do get slight spotting when Ovulating so it could be this.  It's also not uncommon to feel pain on the opposite side to where the action is happening either.  Thinking of you xxx


----------

